# I thought battery powered maintenance tools



## allenww (Aug 24, 2011)

were toys.

 Then I got old.  

If any of you are in your mid sixties, I recommend you take a look at the new ones. 

I got the Ryobi "One-plus" hedge trimmer (because I already had the batteries) at a "refurbished" dealer for $33 to try (plus tax, plus $7 shipping). 

Came yesterday, so when I got home from work I tried it out.  Ran for over an hour on one ordinary rechargeable battery (not lithium).  Batteries have come a long way. 

Trimmed as well as my wired ones on my household type hedges.  

Not any lighter than my other trimmers, but not having to fool with three hundred feet of extension cords is a big deal to me, especially after work and before dark. 

      wa


----------



## allenww (Aug 25, 2011)

Last night I tried the battery operated chainsaw.  

One battery lasted just over an hour.  Cut three wheelbarrows of 
three to eight inch wood (dry) with two batteries. 

Won't replace a Stihl, but excellent for in-the-tree work, especially for $54 (plus $8 tax and shipping)(rebuilt price).

 wa


wa

       wa


----------

